# A Kiss...



## IfYouSaySo (Jun 24, 2009)

OK gentlemen I am requesting your help on this one please...

What's the deal when the spouse stops kissing...and when asked about it simply says " I just don't want to" ??

The usual reasons do not apply here...bad breath, crooked teeth, bad technique, etc.

Somebody give me a clue here


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

How about a PA?


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

Was this person very passionate before about kissing, or was it just to make you happy?

I am also not much into kissing and my wife accepted that.


----------



## IfYouSaySo (Jun 24, 2009)

He was into it


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

See my post in your other thread


----------

